# 2015 FIFA Women's World Cup Thread



## Sam Sung (Jun 10, 2015)

Who here likes to talk about the current WC? Let's talk about our favorite teams, goals, players and other shit that revolves around this.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, the USA _have _to win it all. There is a lot of pressure on them....hard to believe they haven't won it since 1999...but in women's Soccer the 'A team' players are used in both the WC and Olympics.


----------



## Sam Sung (Jun 13, 2015)

Did anyone else watch how Ecuador was getting bitchslapped by Switzerland?


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 13, 2015)

Germany did the same to Ivory Coast.


----------



## Shokew (Jun 13, 2015)

bungholio said:


> Germany did the same to Ivory Coast.



Score???


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 13, 2015)

Shokew said:


> Score???



10-0


----------



## Sam Sung (Jun 13, 2015)

I've just heard that Colombia had an underdog win against France by 2-0. Ironic enough, they had 0 goals in their debut from the last WWC. And they rank #28 against France's #3.


----------



## Sam Sung (Jul 1, 2015)

IT WILL BE USA VS JAPAN FOR THE THIRD TIME!!!

The Japanese has just defeated the English by 2-1. The LAST-CHANCE goal was an OWN GOAL by Laura Bassett! Lucky for her, she isn't being meme'd into like Marcelo (another Marcelo, that is.)


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, hope they can get some revenge today...well, World Cup revenge since they did beat them in the Olympics the year after.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Jul 5, 2015)

rekt


----------



## Shokew (Jul 5, 2015)

What was the score?


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 5, 2015)

It was 5 - 2.

4-1 at half time.


----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Jul 5, 2015)

Shokew said:


> What was the score?



5-2. Would have been 5-1 but, just like England, we derped and hit the ball in to our own net.

Edit: @bungholio beat me by a second!


----------



## Shokew (Jul 5, 2015)

bungholio said:


> It was 5 - 2.
> 
> 4-1 at half time.



Yep. Rekt.



Soccer Hooligan said:


> 5-2. Would have been 5-1 but, just like England, we derped and hit the ball in to our own net.



OK - kinda glad I didn't see this, TBH...


----------

